# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  [bình dương] - tuyển dụng kỹ thuật viên chuyên về điện

## chitinh247

[TUYỂN DỤNG] - NHÂN VIÊN KỸ THUẬT ĐIỆN

Điện Mặt Trời 247 xin thông báo chiêu mộ nhân tài về điện công nghiệp. Với mục tiêu chiến lược và phát triển lâu bền. Chúng tôi mong muốn xây dựng một #ĐỘI_NGŨ_NHÂN_VIÊN chuyên nghiệp để đáp ứng nhu cầu phát triển trong tương lai.

MÔ TẢ CÔNG VIỆC 🔰
- Thực hiện các dự án công trình theo yêu cầu của cấp trên
- Tiến hành thi công, lắp đặt, sửa chữa, bảo dưỡng các thiết bị điện
- Đóng góp, xây dựng thiết kế, vận hành có hiệu quả, bảo trì và sửa chữa các thiết bị điện
- Khảo sát, kiểm tra dự án, đảm bảo tiêu chuẩn an toàn đã đề ra

YÊU CẦU KIẾN THỨC VÀ KỸ NĂNG 🔰
- Tốt nghiệp Đại học/Cao đẳng/Trung cấp nghề chuyên ngành về Điện
- Ưu tiên có kinh nghiệm trên 1 năm
- Tuân thủ kỹ thuật và tỉ mỉ

ĐỊA CHỈ LÀM VIỆC: 39/2/2 đường Thống Nhất, Phường Bình Thắng, Thị Xã Dĩ An, Bình Dương

LƯƠNG: Lương căn bản + Hoa hồng

QUYỀN LỢI: Nhân viên được tham gia làm việc trong môi trường chuyên nghiệp, đào tạo các kỹ năng đáp ứng công việc tốt, đảm bảo an toàn lao động, hưởng các chế độ, chính sách tốt và phát triển công việc.

--- CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ ---
🏷 Địa chỉ: 39/2/2 Đường Thống Nhất, Phường Bình Thắng, Thị xã Dĩ An, Bình Dương

☎️ Các bạn ứng viên có nhu cầu ứng tuyển thì vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp qua SĐT: 0703 525 253 (anh Đảng)

Hoặc gửi CV(ghi rõ kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp, kỹ năng hiện có) ứng tuyển bằng cách soạn tiêu đề mai: [Họ tên] + [ĐỊA CHỈ] + [SĐT] + Đính kèm CV => Gửi đến email: dienmattroi247@gmail(.)com

----------

